# Is my GT a male or female?



## gtboddie (Jun 30, 2011)

my fish is 2 to 3 years old and i need help to find out what it is.....


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks male to me.


----------



## gtboddie (Jun 30, 2011)

Really! How can you tell?


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Fin color and shape of the fins.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Most male cichlids of this general type can be distinguished by the very long, pointy extension of the dorsal fin.


----------

